# Westin Mission Hills Advice Needed



## mingdrille (Jan 8, 2006)

My husbad and I are staying at the Westin Mission Hills timeshare March 29 - April 7 this year.

Can anyone tell me what the weather is that time of year.  Any advice on which unit to request.

Pros and cons of this property??

Thanks.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 8, 2006)

*Love the Westin Mission Hills!*



			
				mingdrille said:
			
		

> My husbad and I are staying at the Westin Mission Hills timeshare March 29 - April 7 this year.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the weather is that time of year. Any advice on which unit to request.
> 
> ...


 
The Westin Mission Hills is a great place to go. We'll be there on the week of April 15th. All the buildings are 2-stories and some of them face the golf course. I like 2nd floor, golf course view, close to the clubhouse. 

The property is very big and great for walking or running if you like to exercise. It takes about 12~15 minutes to walk from one end to the other. The weather should be nice at the time of year you are going, although somewhat chilly at night. Every unit has a fire place so you can easily keep warm if needed.

I like the fact that every unit has its own BBQ grill. You can get all your groceries at the Pavillion which is just a mile away. I hope you enjoy your stay there.


----------



## mingdrille (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  My husband is a golfer so near the clubhouse would be great for him.

Enjoy your week in April.


----------



## damorgan (Jan 9, 2006)

I think the clubhouse that Pedro refers to is the one for the villas/owners which is at the new end of the resort, rather than a golf clubhouse which is by the hotel.  Either way, there's a shuttle although you're not that far away anyway (bear in mind us Brits like to walk a lot!).

We own at WMH and really like the place.  Mrs D highly recommends the Spa and I'd recommend the golf.  Give the Gary Player course a go too (a few minutes drive away).

We definitely prefer the 2nd-floor properties and, as Pedro suggests, ask for golf course view.  The pools are good although we've never stayed during March/April before.  Usually we visit in late May/early June when it's a) hotter and b) quieter.

The only point against WMH, for us, is the dining.  It skips from bar snacks straight up to what we view as v.expensive.  The quality is good but we now prefer to take a drive, either into Palm Springs or the closer option around The River and El Paseo.  The concierge at WMH is usually good at providing recommendations.

Have a great trip, we've got to wait another five months yet!


----------

